# Low cost website with template builder, don't need shopping cart



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

What are some decent low cost options for web site hosting for professional services where there will be no shopping but email is a must. I use shopify for my t shirt site but don't need the shopping cart or CC processing, etc. I would like to go through a hosting service that offers web site templates/themes. thanks,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depending on how much flexibility you want in tweaking your templates I would look at the Wordpress offerings at themeforest.net. They can also host certain themes.

Their parent company also offers this https://sites.envato.com/ for simple drag and drop turnkey solutions.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Maxcat said:


> What are some decent low cost options for web site hosting for professional services where there will be no shopping but email is a must. I use shopify for my t shirt site but don't need the shopping cart or CC processing, etc. I would like to go through a hosting service that offers web site templates/themes. thanks,


Webacappella Website Designer 4.0

```
https://www.webacappella.com/en/WA4/
```
Create a website without coding that's 100% unique...
WebAcappella software makes this possible!

```
https://www.intuisphere.com/download/WA/v4/webacappella4.exe
```


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Maxcat said:


> What are some decent low cost options for web site hosting for professional services where there will be no shopping but email is a must. I use shopify for my t shirt site but don't need the shopping cart or CC processing, etc. I would like to go through a hosting service that offers web site templates/themes. thanks,






I use vistaprint.com bud. Very cheap and they have tons of templates. Ill send you a pm . I pay $18 a month. Very easy to set up. If you have any questions let me know.

And you can also pay $20 to Purchase it and take it to another host if you want.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Take a look at tictail.com .......


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info. Several of these I've never heard of or run across.


----------

